# shoaling elongs?



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

Hiya all, I have a 6.5 elong and a 5" divided, i was thinking should i lift the divide redecorate the tank(big ship for elong to hid if the 6.5"er goes to crazy. i know its small, the tank is jewel 180, i am selling (£45)the 5" er and have had a few calls but nothing solid, i don't understand as its a nice looking and aggressive elong, attacks a toy plastic whale i brought from the sea life center and is feeding well(1 prawn per day).I don't want to sell it but i only have 2 tank the rhoms tank(5ft) and the jewel 180 just over 3ft-i think.

Rampage















6.5"













5"


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

never......i would never shoal elongs man, its just not meant to be...if you lifted it sure they might get along for a min, 30min, hour...who knows...then you'd probably end up with a dead beautiful elong....NOT WORTH IT imo....but its totally up to you, i wouldnt recommend it tho


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It can't be done.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Not worth trying man. Save your money, save your fish. Someone will buy the fish if you want to sell it.


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

Hiya all, your right they are both nice fish and if i lift the divide the chances are the 6.5"er would kill the 5"er instantly, i'm baseing this on the way he eats and take his food and the aggression he shows to me and the divide. Worst case i'll leave things as they are until i get another tank(try to borrow my mates) or until i sell him.
Thanks everyone for changing my mind, if i had lifted the divide i would have lost a nice fish.
Rampage


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

indeed you would of lots a beaut....glad we helped you change your mind man


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

if you like having elongs, dont dare lift that divider, mean mean fights


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

jesus man.....you gave your P a toy plastic whale from seaworld to chew on? LOL!!! WTF?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm going to move this to a more appropriate forum for you, where you might get better, more educated responses.

_*Topic Moved to Serrasalmus Ecosystems Forum*_


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

no good man


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont suggest trying this with adult sized elongs. Maybe several 2"ers in a tank no smaller than a standard 125 footprint.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how do elongs act in the wild? are the fin nippers too? youd think with there streamlined body shape though that theyd be more full out predetors...







...yeah i would try it

edit: wouldnt*****


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

First of all, even pygos don't "Shoal."
They "Coexist in groups" begrudgingly.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> *First of all, even pygos don't "Shoal."*
> They "Coexist in groups" begrudgingly.




first of all, pygos shoal. dont you watch animal planet or anything? and second i wouldnt put 2 elongs in the same tank without a divider


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> QUOTE(Piranha_man @ Jan 17 2007, 07:57 AM)
> 
> First of all, even pygos don't "Shoal."
> They "Coexist in groups" begrudgingly.
> ...


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

NeXuS said:


> *First of all, even pygos don't "Shoal."*
> They "Coexist in groups" begrudgingly.




first of all, pygos shoal. dont you watch animal planet or anything? and second i wouldnt put 2 elongs in the same tank without a divider
[/quote]

-cosign-

I definetly agree, pygos most certainly do shoal. That's why solitary red bellys won't eat in front of you and are so shy until they reach a good size (unless they were shoaled most of their life), they are used to relying on each other and hunting in packs. Why do you think they sometimes call them water wolves of woves of the water?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NeXuS said:


> *First of all, even pygos don't "Shoal."*
> They "Coexist in groups" begrudgingly.




first of all, pygos shoal. dont you watch animal planet or anything? and second i wouldnt put 2 elongs in the same tank without a divider
[/quote]
Everyone is describing their behavior in the wild....that doesnt mean they behave the same way in a tank. I would not consider pygos in a tank shoaling fish...I would say they tolerate each other.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Corey is right. piranha don't shoal in the usual sense. They'll group up usually around the same size and after there feeding frenzy is done they go off there separate ways.


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=144251


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Jot this down as the worst idea you have ever had.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

weerhom said:


> Jot this down as the worst idea you have ever had.


Really? I actually think it could be done with the right fish and setup....the trick is finding the right fish and giving them the proper setup. I think that the reputation of elongatus aggression is somewhat overrated.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Jot this down as the worst idea you have ever had.


Really? I actually think it could be done with the right fish and setup....the trick is finding the right fish and giving them the proper setup. I think that the reputation of elongatus aggression is somewhat overrated.

Just my opinion though.
[/quote]
why does everyone think their aggression is overrated? i havent heard one case in the time ive been on this site (im sure there have been just not while ive been here) where someone was disappointed about the lack of aggression with their elong. i think if the majority of them are overly aggressive it couldnt be overrated.

i do agree with you on the right fish right setup thing tho. i could see it done. i know i wouldnt be willing to try it. waste of money and some beautiful fish.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

most of the elongs I have seen are nasty. I think you would have tailless fish in no time. At about 100 a pop. Better get some side bets with friends to recoupe some expenses. I got 10 on the biggest one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> why does everyone think their aggression is overrated? i havent heard one case in the time ive been on this site (im sure there have been just not while ive been here) where someone was disappointed about the lack of aggression with their elong. i think if the majority of them are overly aggressive it couldnt be overrated.
> 
> i do agree with you on the right fish right setup thing tho. i could see it done. i know i wouldnt be willing to try it. waste of money and some beautiful fish.


Because many people seem to think they are the most aggressive serrasalmus...and I havent had that experience with them. I think their reputation is based as much on people reading about them.....then with actual experience. If you look at that poll about the most aggressive piranha....elongatus has the most votes. My opinion is that aggression is based on the fish being territorial....and the elongatus is not the most territorial fish ime. Im only talking about my experience with the fish though....and I think I have only kept 5 of them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah gg get more experience with elongs before you talk about them









lol jk


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> why does everyone think their aggression is overrated? i havent heard one case in the time ive been on this site (im sure there have been just not while ive been here) where someone was disappointed about the lack of aggression with their elong. i think if the majority of them are overly aggressive it couldnt be overrated.
> 
> i do agree with you on the right fish right setup thing tho. i could see it done. i know i wouldnt be willing to try it. waste of money and some beautiful fish.


Because many people seem to think they are the most aggressive serrasalmus...and I havent had that experience with them. *I think their reputation is based as much on people reading about them.....then with actual experience. If you look at that poll about the most aggressive piranha....elongatus has the most votes.* My opinion is that aggression is based on the fish being territorial....and the elongatus is not the most territorial fish ime. Im only talking about my experience with the fish though....and I think I have only kept 5 of them.
[/quote]

Ding ding ding. You said it right there Jeff.







Im fairly certain the right person can come along and group elongs with some sucess. Who knows people, someone may be doing that this very minute. Who knows tho.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Im fairly certain the right person can come along and group elongs with some sucess. Who knows people, someone may be doing that this very minute. Who knows tho.


Thats crazy talk


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im fairly certain the right person can come along and group elongs with some sucess. Who knows people, someone may be doing that this very minute. Who knows tho.


Thats crazy talk :laugh:
[/quote]

But of course because we all know how damn aggressive that mysterious elong is


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My only comment here is, be sure you let the S. elongatus know the poll results and the opinions. I'm sure the fish would like to know the views too.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

For the shoal part, the following would be helpful;

http://opefe.com/piramix.html


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the man who wrote that is the man who posted above you.


----------

